# Savage model 111



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to put a new stock on my savage model 111 but in the Cabelas catalog it just show that there available for savage model 110. I think that both guns are very similar, so would a model 110 stock work on a model 111 gun.

Moorhead MN


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If I am not mistaken all the Savages, 10,110,11,111,12,112,16,116, and all that I left out except the model 25 are the same action. I am not an expert, and may be wrong on this though. Boyd's Gunstocks, and Richard's Microfit Gunstocks make a pretty good variety for Savage if you want laminate. As long as it is a blind mag rifle. They don't make em for detachable mags, or hinged floor plates.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Generally, the 2 digit models are short action, the 3 digit numbers are long action. So, a stock for a 110 will work with a 111, 112 etc, but it won't work for a 10, 11, 12 etc. and visa-versa.

As long as the stock has the same magazine well and trigger as your rifle it should work. The accutrigger takes a different stock that the old style trigger. Sometimes you will have to do a little modification, like snading away some material, or adding some glass bedding, but in most cases it will be a straight forward drop-in.

What stock are you looking at?

I bought a Bell & Carlson Duramaxx for my 10FP. I dropped in with no work that was really needed. But me being the anal SOB that I am, I decided that the recoil lug and action needed to be bedded. Not sure that it did, but I did it anyway.

huntin1


----------



## tiffany (Aug 17, 2008)

> yes a 110 stock will work for a 111 savage rifle


----------

